# spawning



## raychfish (Jul 9, 2003)

please can some one help, I have a 300litre tank of five pirhana's and one plec, and they've just spawned for the second time. last time they did we had no idea what to do with them and they ended up dying. I would really like to be able to raise pirhana babies but i've heard they are really hard to keep alive. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I advise you to have a look in the Piranha Husbandry Forum - will find all the necessary info, plus a lot more, there....









*_Moved to Piranha Husbandry_*


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Look at the different posts from NIKE in the husbanry part of this forum. he has some very great information on the subject.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Croz said:


> Look at the different posts from NIKE in the husbanry part of this forum. he has some very great information on the subject.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Croz said:


> Look at the different posts from NIKE in the husbanry part of this forum. he has some very great information on the subject.


 Yeah, Nike made a tutorial about his very own personal experience. You should also try and PM him for any futher info


----------

